# Halloween 2020



## RadishRose

Today's Halloween customs are thought to have been influenced by folk customs and beliefs from the Celtic-speaking countries, some of which are believed to have pagan roots.[37]

Jack Santino, a folklorist, writes that "there was throughout Ireland an uneasy truce existing between customs and beliefs associated with Christianity and those associated with religions that were Irish before Christianity arrived".[38]

Historian Nicholas Rogers, exploring the origins of Halloween, notes that while "some folklorists have detected its origins in the Roman feast of Pomona, the goddess of fruits and seeds, or in the festival of the dead called Parentalia, it is more typically linked to the Celtic festival of Samhain, which comes from the Old Irish for 'summer's end'."[39] (wiki)

Today's Halloween customs are thought to have been influenced by Christian dogma and practices derived from it.[73] Halloween is the evening before the Christian holy days of All Hallows' Day (also known as _All Saints' or Hallowmas_) on 1 November and All Souls' Day on 2 November, thus giving the holiday on 31 October the full name of _All Hallows' Eve_ (meaning the evening before All Hallows' Day).[74]

Since the time of the early Church,[75] major feasts in Christianity (such as Christmas, Easter and Pentecost) had vigils that began the night before, as did the feast of All Hallows'. (wiki)

*Post your Halloween fun; parties, costumes, food, pets, decorations, etc....*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

☺☺


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

For me, Halloween is about a night of silly old monster movies, pizza, and Reese's peanut butter cups!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Vintage....Boo *




*
The real Witch Coven *


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## macgeek

its cancelled here. just as well the way 2020 has been going.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kadee

I’m not a fan of Halloween mainly because it’s quite light outside till almost 9 pm at that time of the year here, and we get people banging on our door up till  11 pm . I left a small. ( purchased/ sealed  ) bucket of sweets out once and one person took the whole lot.
I go to bed at .9.30 or so ...
Wonder how / if COVID will effect Halloween this year ??


----------



## RadishRose

Kadee46 said:


> I’m not a fan of Halloween mainly because it’s quite light outside till almost 9 pm at that time of the year here, and we get people banging on our door up till  11 pm . I left a small. ( purchased/ sealed  ) bucket of sweets out once and one person took the whole lot.
> I go to bed at .9.30 or so ...
> Wonder how / if COVID will effect Halloween this year ??


Well, I wouldn't let my child go out for candy from possibly infected houses. 

Neither will I have any strangers here. We don't get them anyway.

Poor kids, having a party would be even worse.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 126349
> 
> View attachment 126351View attachment 126352


I love the munsters!


----------



## Gardenlover

A scare box I made for the grandsons.


More pictures here


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Cute and funny kids*


----------



## RadishRose

This guy!!!!


----------



## Lewkat

I always hated Halloween as it literally terrified me.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## I'mnotdeadyet

We do Halloween up big at home. Animatronics, fog, the whole works. Planning to get started setting up the display tonight, in the meantime here's a partial shot of my cemetery from last year.


----------



## PopsnTuff

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> We do Halloween up big at home. Animatronics, fog, the whole works. Planning to get started setting up the display tonight, in the meantime here's a partial shot of my cemetery from last year.
> 
> View attachment 126698


Just luv it guy.....lots of spooky fun ☠


----------



## PopsnTuff

Lewkat said:


> I always hated Halloween as it literally terrified me.


I was a big scaredy cat too Lew but after having the kids and joining in with the excitement of creating costumes and trick-or-treating with them, I grew to enjoy the harmless fun of it all....


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff

*WAIT FOR IT! *


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Linda




----------



## Linda




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Old fashioned vintage pics *


----------



## PopsnTuff

*My fav's from childhood and now hanging in my house (found them at the local grocers)

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## PopsnTuff

Agree with you @Tish and this pic goes with it!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Halloween Birdie! lol.....*


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Vincent Price ghooly faces*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*More Vintage *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Marg

As a lead-up to October 31, nothing like a little Halloween music, maybe a few images of ghosts, ghouls, and goblins (or whatever other Halloween themed images you have or come across), and if anybody has a spooky or fun Halloween story to share, I'd love to hear it.

Allow me to open things up with a little Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Some 15 years ago I came across an artist, Lewis Barrett Lehrman, and fell in love with his Halloween art. I wanted 6 of his works so bad, one for each of my kids, but the prints were too far out of my budget, so I wasn't able to buy them, but I never forgot about them and wanted to post a few of the limited prints he did... prints I wanted at the time.


----------



## Ruthanne

I've always liked this song.  My younger sister and I would sing it together many, many moons ago.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne and Keesha, I missed RadishRose's started Halloween thread for 2020 somehow when I decided to start this, so have asked if this thread can be merged with RR's.

Just wanted to give you guys a heads-up on it.

Love the pictures, Keesha!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Marg

16 days until Halloween!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ellen Marie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Marg

One Halloween dear husband and I would like to find a nice big caldron as in the picture, and using a bright red LED light with dry ice, do a realistic display in our front yard. We would dress-up and hand candy out around the caldron.


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

I can't get over that people go to a store and buy fake spiders and spider webs to decorate their porches. They can come to my front porch and take all they want of real ones for free.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Saw my first Jack-O-Lantern fly!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MFP

When witches go riding
And black cats are seen
The moon laughs and whispers
'Tis near Halloween


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hiraeth2018

Halloween is my favorite holiday... I will miss the little kids this year. I live in a community that is mostly retirees and second homes. So this is for me... a reminder of that my sense of humor is not lost.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Do you remember these from the movies or tv?* ☠


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes

*My Son was born on Halloween and I always looked forward to it,but not this year.  We will only get to talk on the phone .I hope the kids just stay home and safe.
 *


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> *Do you remember these from the movies or tv?* ☠
> 
> 
> View attachment 129068


She was so beautiful!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


>


That was so unique and cool to watch Rose.....part spooky and part Xmas (was that ice falling down?).... reminded me of the partridge in the pear tree holding the branch while flying....the creative use of light imagery was the best


----------



## Pecos

About 1/5th of the homes in our neighborhood have been decorated for Halloween which is a surprise to me since there will be no "Trick or Treating" this year. I am going to miss seeing our neighborhood children all dressed up in their costumes, but common sense and safety should prevail.

Just one more little pleasure that is off the table this year.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Pecos said:


> About 1/5th of the homes in our neighborhood have been decorated for Halloween which is a surprise to me since there will be no "Trick or Treating" this year. I am going to miss seeing our neighborhood children all dressed up in their costumes, but common sense and safety should prevail.
> 
> Just one more little pleasure that is off the table this year.


Same here Pecos...lots of decorated houses but our town Is allowing trick-or-treating at everyone's discretion....the gazebo halloween festivity is cancelled tho....


----------



## Bee

I have never liked Halloween and I refuse to open the door to any callers on the night.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## tbeltrans




----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

Yep that's me years ago with my mug in the hole


----------



## bowmore

Pumpkin wine dispenser


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 129780
> 
> Yep that's me years ago with my mug in the hole


So pretty!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff

*
Got my eyes on you*


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Me and the granddaughter years ago, BOO!*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Damaged Goods

You ever see this 30-ish, blond-haired woman on TV who warns you about weed killer use, and boy scout abuse, and talcum powder cancer and such?  Expression on her mug would terrify Godzilla.

Always wanted to ask her what she charges to haunt a house.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Damaged Goods said:


> You ever see this 30-ish, blond-haired woman on TV who warns you about weed killer use, and boy scout abuse, and talcum powder cancer and such?  Expression on her mug would terrify Godzilla.
> 
> Always wanted to ask her what she charges to haunt a house.


I hate those commercials and I'm sick of seeing that woman and I turn the channel every time I see her anymore it's so depressing.


----------



## RadishRose

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 129989


The Gang's all here!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Zombies from our Zombie Walk in town years ago *

☠


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## MFP




----------



## MFP




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Vintage store-bought costumes:

https://clickamericana.com/holidays...asks-costumes-at-the-drugstore-in-the-60s-70s


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


That is spoooooooooooooky!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff

*For the Metallica fans here....a great H'ween light show *🕷*.....watch for the singing pumpkin! Be sure to click Full Screen for the 
full special effects experience 





*


----------



## PopsnTuff

*For the Ghostbusters song instead, here's another version*


----------



## PopsnTuff

*This is too funny with light bee-bop music playing and captions!   🕷....a bit lengthy so watch it in segments...*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MFP

PopsnTuff said:


> *For the Metallica fans here....a great H'ween light show *🕷*.....watch for the singing pumpkin! Be sure to click Full Screen for the
> full special effects experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! I wonder what kind of work had to go into that? That's neat!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RiverM55

If you got fun size Snickers I'll round up my mask and be on my way.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*More town zombies having fun! *


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted, duplicate.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fmdog44

My favorite monster


----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Doing the Halloween Dance!*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Phew, I think I got all my H'ween pics, gifs and funnies posted here from years past that are saved on my flashdrive.....*
*this was so much fun and hope the other posters had as many chuckles and giggles as I have, along with the members who viewed them.

*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Oooops, not done yet.....found a few more funnies


----------



## PamfromTx

@PopsnTuff    I am enjoying all of your postings!!!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furryanimal

Happy Samhain


----------



## debodun




----------



## Meanderer

*HAPPY HAL-LEGO-WEEN!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Treacle

MarciKS said:


>


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Happy Halloween my spooky little freaks!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx

Gosh, I didn't even decorate for Halloween... this year.   It's not the same this year.   Sigh...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

If y'all need a reality break and feel like dancing off some stress & misery in a bit...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Omg, I rode around for about a half an hour thru my neighborhood and it was swarmed with parents and kids! This year there was lots of bonfires blazing in the front yards cuz of the really cool weather tonight, a full moon was out, and the lawn decorations were insane......
so many houses were decorated with purple and orange lights, as well as the trees and bushes, along with lots of spider webbing on everything.....it was a feast for the eyes if you like Halloween as much as I do, esp. for the creativity that goes into it....BOO!*


----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> If y'all need a reality break and feel like dancing off some stress & misery in a bit...


8 minutes to go on the counter for this.


----------



## MarciKS

That link is screwed up. Hold on.


----------



## MarciKS

Ok let's try this...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Ghost story time.........
*The boy with no eyes*

One night when I was ten, I was woken up by my bedroom door opening, followed by someone sitting on my bed. I felt my leg grazed and the bed sink under a person’s weight. Thinking it was my mom, I opened my eyes to see an eyeless boy (he had black empty sockets) about my age sitting at the foot of my bed. He extended his hand, and in it was a little box. I was startled but reached out. He pulled back. I reached again and said, “Give it.” Then I blinked, and when I reopened my eyes, he was gone, but the imprint of someone sitting on my bed was present.

Fast-forward five years. My girlfriend came over to do homework. After she finished, she took a nap while she waited for her parents. When they arrived, I tried waking her up. She opened her eyes suddenly, looking up at a corner where the wall met the ceiling. She pointed there and went back to sleep. I shook her again. She came to full consciousness, and I explained what she’d done. She said, “Up on the wall, I saw a little boy with no eyes. He was there in a Spider-Man pose, staring at me.” I freaked out and told her my story about the same kid.

Fast-forward another five years. I was with the same girlfriend, and we had a two-year-old. We were living in my parents’ house, in my old room. My daughter started waking up at the same time every night, and she’d talk. After a while, I noticed she had almost the same conversation every night. I playfully asked her once whom she was talking to. She said, “It’s a little boy. He’s nice. He’s lost and looking for his mommy.” My daughter’s nightly conversations continued until we got our own place later that year. —Reddit.com contributor kmendo4.  Researchers still can’t explain these ancient mysteries.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*The lady in the veil*

He had not expected to meet the woman of his dreams, but there she was strolling along in the moonlight beside the cemetery. Carlos quickened his pace until he was level with her, hoping for a glimpse of her face under her veil.

Carlos made a few remarks about the beautiful night and the lovely weather—anything to keep her talking. She stopped abruptly and turned to face him. He caught a glimpse of dark eyes glinting behind the veil.  

“What is it you want?” she asked.

“A date, Señorita. Just a date.” Carlos beamed at her.

She paused and said, “I do not know. Ask me again in this place at this time tomorrow night, and we shall see.”

Carlos’s heart leapt in his chest. So she was playing hard to get? Well, fair enough. He would see her tomorrow, and then she would fall into his arms!

The next day dragged by for the infatuated Carlos, and he had trouble concentrating on his work. But at last he was free and running the few blocks to his home to change into a suitable outfit.

He could barely contain himself, and he reached the cemetery a few minutes early. She was not there yet, so Carlos entertained himself by picturing his beautiful bride in their new home. Suddenly she was there in front of him, the moonlight sparkled off her veil. Carlos was enchanted.

They talked for hours, standing in front of the graveyard. She was as witty as she was beautiful, and Carlos begged her for a date.

“We will go out tomorrow night,” she said. “I will send you a letter with the place and time.” Carlos kissed her hand and floated away, so happy he wanted to sing for joy.

Carlos was absolutely useless at work the next day. After work, he rushed home and found a letter in his mailbox. Eagerly he read it, not pausing to wonder how she knew where he lived. Then he ran next door to show it to Diego, his closest cousin.

Diego went pale when he read her signature, Rosa Gonzale. This must be the same Rosa that died in a car crash last year. Diego tried to warn Carlos, but Carlos was already in love.

That night as Carlos hurried to the cemetery Diego followed, certain that his cousin was in over his head. Carlos bounded over to Rosa. “At last, we go out!” he cried to her. “But first, my love, show me your face!”

At his words, Rosa pulled aside the veil. Back at the gate, Diego gave a gasp of shock, for she had the desiccated face of a skeleton. He was frozen to the spot by the power of the evil specter, unable to warn Carlos. Looking down, Carlos only saw the glamour the ghost was projecting. As the skeleton’s withered arms trapped him, the veil on his eyes was lifted and he realized in one heart-stopping moment the abomination he was kissing. The ground opened up, and with a laugh of triumph, the specter pulled him down and down into her tomb. The earth closed over Carlos and Rosa.

Diego, freed from the ghost’s spell, ran into the cemetery, shouting his cousin’s name in terror. But it was too late. Carlos was dead—locked for all time in Rosa’s arms.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------

